# Birds of Prey to hit dvd July 15



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I never saw the series, but it looks like a dark charlies angels. Anyone ever see it pop up on any channels like TBS, HDnet or Universal?

Story here.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I haven't seen it since it originally aired. It started out very promising, but it kind of lost my interest quickly. The first episode showed Barbara in her Batgirl suit and it was the best looking Batgirl suit I have ever seen. I still have a picture of it on my computer. Too bad that she was paralyzed and then became Oracle because the Huntress and the other girl just weren't as interesting.


----------

